# Cleaning brush



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Steven, alcohol and a wire brush will clean dried latex from the ferrule. But, paint on the outside is indicative of paint throughout the resevoir area of the brush. If you squeeze that area of the brush, does it feel hardened? If so, that will prevent the brush from functioning properly--it won't hold paint and will cause it to drip more. Getting the dried paint out of there will be a nightmare and next to impossible, since it's not going to melt and slide out. At 10 bucks a quart, you'll have to buy enough to fully sink the brush, then try to work the softened paint out with a brush comb, another few bucks. And, you still won't get it all out. You'll loosen it enough that it will work itself out as you're using it and you'll be picking it out of your finish as you paint. How much did the brush cost? How much is your time worth? Do the math. Get whatever you can out of the brush, for priming or a duster. Sorry my friend, it's that simple. When washing brushes, wire brush the ferrule area, trying to avoid tearing the ends of the bristles, and rinse for another minute after the water runs clear. The newer paints are harder to clean out of the resevoir. 
DiyPaintingGuide.org


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

i spray my brushs with WD-40 after im done washing them.......for a brand new brush i soak in it a can filled with WD-40 then spin it out, makes cleans up easier and seems to help preserve the bristles..........maybe what i am doing is wrong but in my mind it seems right lol


----------



## mattroefer (Feb 2, 2011)

What I would do is to clean it is with paint thinner, let it soak it for a while and then see if it bends out. Or if the paint comes out of it. but soaking it for a while is an important key! I have a some if you want to look at them.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> i spray my brushs with WD-40 after im done washing them.......for a brand new brush i soak in it a can filled with WD-40 then spin it out, makes cleans up easier and seems to help preserve the bristles..........maybe what i am doing is wrong:yes: but in my mind it seems right :laughing:
> 
> For a "super master painter" this is -----


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Ole34 said:
> 
> 
> > i spray my brushs with WD-40 after im done washing them.......for a brand new brush i soak in it a can filled with WD-40 then spin it out, makes cleans up easier and seems to help preserve the bristles..........maybe what i am doing is wrong:yes: but in my mind it seems right :laughing:
> ...


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

*is this ..............lol you are to easy, dont EVER underestimate the power of WD-40*



*Drives Out Moisture*


58 uses found.

Drives moisture from door sill plate
Prevents moisture damage on cable TV field strength meters
Drives moisture from tire air nozzles after washing
Drives out moisture from trunk locks
Removes roof mastics from tools
Displaces moisture from spark plug wires
Displaces moisture from car wiring
Drives moisture out of trunk locks
Drives moisture from DC auto batteries
Drives moisture from electrical wiring in cars
Drives moisture from front struts
Drives moisture from convertible top hinges
Drives moisture from flooded engine
Drives out moisture from flashlights
Displaces moisture from submerged cellular phones
Drives moisture from outdoor latches
Drives moisture from moving parts of electric jewelry boxes after washing
Drives moisture from home wiring
Drives moisture from electrical contacts on weed eater
Drives moisture from wheel bearings in shower door wheels
Drives moisture away from pushbuttons that can become oxidized
Helps clean bilge areas
Spray on electrical panel boxes to drive out moisture
Drives moisture out of shovel handles
Drives moisture from seismic cable connectors
Drives moisture out of electric generators
Drive moisture from bottom of leaky coffee pot
Drives moisture from helicopter quadrants
Drives moisture from radar gear
Drives moisture from precision tools
Drives moisture from heavy-duty drills
Drives moisture from ignition coils
Drives moisture from ignition distributors
Drives moisture from spark plugs on tanks
Displaces moisture from electrical conduits
Drives moisture from telephone wire connections in network interface box
Removes hydraulic fluid from Lear jets
Drives moisture from pocket watches
Drives moisture from hearing aids and cleans battery compartment
Drives moisture from antenna connectors
Drives moisture from bird bath heaters
Displaces moisture from guns after cleaning
Drives moisture and mud from duck guns
Spray on bottom of wet running shoes to drive out moisture
Drives moisture from buckles on scuba diving belt
Drives moisture from fishing waders after use
Removes moisture between handle & shaft of golf irons
Drives moisture from wet bicycle chains
Drives moisture from fishing tackle
Drives moisture from lifejacket turnbuckles
Drives moisture from gyro compasses
Drives moisture from bicycle gear shifting cables
Drives moisture from bicycle bearings
Drives moisture from moving parts of compound bows
Drives moisture from boat trailer lights
Drives out moisture from jet ski spark plugs
Drives moisture from a boat's moving screws


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

*On The Job*

444 uses found.

*Browse these Uses:* 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5</B>

Drives moisture from seismic cable connectors
Drives moisture out of electric generators
Drives moisture from helicopter quadrants
Drives moisture from precision tools
Drives moisture from heavy-duty drills
Drives moisture from spark plugs on tanks
Drives moisture from telephone wire connections in network interface box
Cleans resin encrusted table saw blades
Removes oil from hands
Removes tar from hands
Cleans jointer and planer blades before and after sharpening
Protects bandsaw bearings
Cleans spray paint nozzles
Cleans rusty saws
Removes pine pitch from table saw blades
Prevents rust on clamps
Keeps metal filing tools from filling with lead or zinc
Removes Cosmeline coatings from milling machines and other shop tools
Cleans gunk from safety glasses/goggles
Softens and dissolves dried manure from work boots
Spray on hole diggers to make dirt slide off easier
Spray on workbench to keep glue from sticking
Lubricates and protects bucksaw blades
Cleans debris from vise-grip
Cleans heavy lube from bull gears on Drag line
Cleans bed of metal lathe
Cleans reflectors on fluorescent lights
Keeps paint from sticking to paint brushes
Prevents breakage of contact pins and support when changing fluorescent light bulbs
Prevents rust on hand saws
Lubricates miter saw blade
Protects drives on wire welders
Cleans sawdust from wood working tools
Coat drill press spindle for rust protection
Cleans and protects jaws on electric drill chuck
Keeps table saw arbor from gumming up and sticking
Loosens gummy residue from carbide tipped blades
Cleans airbrushes after use
Removes rust from files
Cleans and prevents rust on oil tank exterior
Removes petroleum stains from clothing
Cleans and protects medicine door latches
Removes coffee stains from leather
Removes ink stains from leather
Cleans bed frame
Cleans newspaper ink from tables
Cleans gunk from chain saws
Removes stickers from credit cards
Removes stains from coffee cups
Removes oil stains from nylon
Removes labels from medicine bottles
Cleans chair wheels
Cleans roofing tar off circular saw blades
Removes marks-a-lot ink from most items
Cleans scum from rubber gloves
Helps remove shoe polish stains from socks
Keeps ax blade from rusting
Apply on medicine cabinet closure to prevent sticking
Cleans clogged Inkjet nozzle
Removes rust from rollers on storage shed door
Coat door knobs prior to painting to keep paint from sticking
Removes plastic cement from tools
Spray bottoms of storage containers to prevent sticking to shelves
Renews dried-up ink on adding machine ink rollers
Removes cement from metal
Cleans Plexiglass
Cleans magazines for an AK-47
Cleans window caulking
Cleans and protects forklifts from rust
Cleans overhead projectors
Coat dental instruments before putting in autoclave to prevent excessive oxidation
Cleans gunk from pricing guns
Spray on metal stencils before painting to ease removal of dried paint
Protects steel doctor blades on flexographic printing presses
Protects metal water meters from rust and corrosion
Prevents corrosion on helicopter blades
Cleans dirty power cords
Cleans and lubricates commercial coin rollers/counters
PMCS (Preventative Maintenance Checks and Service) of military issued weapons like the M16A2 rifle
Cleans rust on conveyors
Cleans stickers off postal mail sorting equipment belt rollers
Cleans engraving machines
Cleans bed pans
Helps protect sluice boxes
Helps remove rust from calipers
Cleans and protects sewer cleaning cables
Removes paint from windows
Removes tape marks from dry erase boards
Remove tape from office furniture
Cleans gunk from phone buttons
Cleans and protects manicuring implements at beauty shop
Cleans adhesive tape residues on audio/visual cables
Removes crater grease from rail lines
Removes transparent tape from x-ray machines
Removes fingerprints from glossy covers of magazines and book covers
Removes permanent marker from dry erase boards
Keeps construction lifts clean from stucco job
Cleans blades on box cutters
Cleans pushbutton switches on hand controls for patientsâ€™ hospital beds

Removes dried caulking from hands
Protects coaxial fittings on modem
Helps remove hands from stuck pipe
Removes asphalt from overshoes
Cleans salt-impregnated ice from the soles of my work boots
Coolant and polishing agent in a grinding operation
Cleans axe blades
Cleans tape and glue left from microscope stand and equipment
Cleans and protects wire mesh black bay boxes
Cleans and protects jet compressor blades
Protects motors coupled to pumps to prevent faulty packing glands
Cleans and protects Automatic weapons
Cleans and protects cargo release systems
Cleans and protects heavy-duty cutting heads
Cleans and protects reamers
Protects against corrosion on high tension circuits
Prevents corrosion on wing interior
Protects helicopter M/R blades from rust
Cleans and protects forklift brake hardware
Cleans welding dust
Provides protective coating for Teflon heating strips
Cleans shoe repair equipment
Cleans and protects moving parts of old printing presses
Helps clean oxidization from bronze grave markers
Spray in a box of nails to keep them fresh and rust-free
Removes rust from old keys
Keeps circumference rulers from rusting
Protects drywall tools
Spray chalk lines drawn on asphalt to keep them from washing away in the rain
Helps maintain waterproof seal in telephone splice cases
Spray on main valve for pond pumps to check for a tight seal
Use as a tapping lubricant
Cleans printer toner from unwanted places
Cleans gum from parking meter coin slot
Frees up extendable paint roller poles that get clogged with paint
Lubricates paper cutter blades
Lubricates and protects electric stapler
Eases removal of solidified spitballs
Removes duct tape residue from work boots
Keeps knobs on heart monitor defibrillators clean
Removes gunk from cooler doors
Removes deposit buildup on sand belts
Lubricates antenna parts on tall broadcast towers
Helps remove a chair base from a press fit hydraulic cylinder
Cleans and protects areas affected by bi-metal conditions and disassembly of machinery
Prevents rust on testing bars
Prevents rust on floor sanding machines
Lubricates and cleans tension idlers on theater rigging system
Protects plumbing "runner" ropes from being burned by molten lead
Spray on bed liners to keep rebar from sticking
Cleans and protects outdoor popcorn stands
Lubricates hacksaw blades for cutting metal
Lubricates precision grinding saws
Eases removal of concrete grout from test cubes used in construction
Keeps tape from sticking to drywall tools
Removes rust from stainless steel vault doors
Cleans plastic desk protectors
Hides scratches on metal elevator doors
Spray on sewer vent cover to keep it from freezing shut
Keeps lock down plate clean on oil wells
Removes surgical tape from hospital bed rails
Removes glue from copper foil during stained glass production
Helps hide scratches on plastic safety goggles
Cleans concrete from shovels
Reconditions rollers in fax machines
Removes ink from rollers in printing press
Removes evidence tape glue from evidence tape after evidence has been processed
Cleans and shines the exterior of stainless steel frozen yogurt machines
Hides small scratches on woodwork
Spray on paint before scraping to make paint come off easier
Increases life of high-speed dental hand pieces
Helps provide dust-free surface when roofing
Removes chewing gum from lunch trays
Removes roofing tar from shoes
Use for science project on rust prevention
Cleans and protects handcuffs
Removes rust from dog tags
Protects archeological tools
Protects combination locks
Protects and maintains armor suits
Protects and polishes bronze grave markers
Lubricates and protects antique weapons for historical reenactments
Cleans clipper blades in dog grooming shop
Clean and polish Alaskan Oil Pipeline at visitor viewing
Removes tar and asphalt from soles of shoes
Cleans gum from boots
Spray on rag and wipe exterior to help clean CPR mannequins
Cleans airbrushes
Removes grease from lunch boxes
Removes spray paint from reflectorized street markers
Cleans magnifying glass handle
Cleans interiors of soda machines
Removes scuff marks from walkie-talkies
Shines atlas missiles
Cleans and protects safe deposit boxes
Removes gunk from bookbags
Removes tar from feet
Spray a little on the tips of "dead" ball point pens to clean them
Removes gunk from lace hoops on work boots


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

thousands of uses for WD-40 ...........key ingrediant in WD-40 is Fish oil 



check out the full list here

http://www.wd40.com/uses-tips/category/on-the-job/


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Ole34 said:
> 
> 
> > i spray my brushs with WD-40 after im done washing them.......for a brand new brush i soak in it a can filled with WD-40 then spin it out, makes cleans up easier and seems to help preserve the bristles..........maybe what i am doing is wrong:yes: but in my mind it seems right :laughing:
> ...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for that! I learned a lot...... Only use it to clean decals and gum.

Gary


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

i laugh when i see painters covering windows with PLASTIC or NEWSPAPER when painting exteriors ...wasting hours in the process and adding additional labor hours to the job all the while increasing the total cost for the job ................i spray the windows down with WD-40, roll the wall then wipe down the windows with a rag............done, and if i want i can charge extra for window cleaning :laughing:


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> Keeps paint from sticking to paint brushes


and how doesa it affect the ability of the brush to hol latex paint?

Would you use wd-40 to clean something then paint it with latex?

Wd leaves a film if my memory serves me right.

I hear it is not good for cleaning a gun. :whistling2:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 31, 2011)

boman47k said:


> and how doesa it affect the ability of the brush to hol latex paint?
> 
> Would you use wd-40 to clean something then paint it with latex?
> 
> ...


 
it doesnt affect my brushes at all...... most of it evaporates or something, i dont know lol ..........i havent had a problem in all the years ive done it



for guns i only use Break free


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is the OP referring to cleaning a ferrule for a compression fitting with a brush? 

I might be wrong, but thats what it sounds liket to me.

Mark


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

First, from a regualtory, manufacturing and chemical point-of-view, there's no such thing as "FISH OIL". Second, whatever someone called 'FISH OIL" isn't in WD-40. That's just 'fishful thinking'...

Certain aliphatic solvents derived from petroleum are, on the other hand, well known for their water-displacing abilites. These products are unrefined enough so as to have only a few properties we look for - such as water-displacement - and are in general too crude to use in, say, finishing, inks or paints. "Varsol" fits into this category too.


----------



## Edgar214 (Jan 20, 2011)

Really!


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Yup. So the OP's question becomes is it 'worthwhile cleaning a paint brush in WD-40', which is the same thing as saying 'is it worthwhile cleaning a brush in kerosene or mineral spirits'?

Well yes in that an aliphatic solvent will disssolve certain paint ingredients better than water would but may leave an oily residue behind. Now that residue is hard to dissolve and so is like putting a conditioner on your hair...some people like conditioned hair, some don't. But if it's a natural bristle paint brush, it won't do it any harm. 

But if it's a nylon brush, you doing no good at all, and the bristles may just absorb the oily part of the solvent - making painting harder.


----------



## Edgar214 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool, guess that's why I was a machinist and not a painter. My wife painted professionally, she'll tell you straight up, she's smarter than me. 
Mike


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Boy, this has been a long and winding thread. What have we learned from this trip down the rabbit hole? 

WD-40 has a million uses. Not a one of them concerns paint brushes. A latex brush should never be exposed to oily products. Oils can cause latex paint to fish-eye, that's not a pun. Look it up. Sometimes, as with some Ben Moore and other modified alkyd latex resin finishes, paint thinner is called as a final rinse because of the alkyd resin. Thinner will not leave the oily residue that the lubricant WD-40 will. For oil brushes, mix a little linseed oil in thinner and rinse bristle brushes in that to rejuvenate the bristles.
That we're willing to waste money and time cleaning worthless brushes. The heel of a brush, inside the ferrule, acts as a resevoir that holds paint. Over time, especially with improper cleaning, the resevoir fills and hardens. Ever try filling a bucket of hardened cement with water, you don't get far. Once the resevoir is gone, the brush is worthless and will become a drippy mess. Why waste 10 bucks for a quart of alcohol or brush cleaner? Why waste time, when labor is your most costly expense. You'll spend 50 bucks in time and material to clean a 10-15$ brush, that will still only be the quality of a duster. Brush cleaner is a final rinse for oil brushes, especially when changing colors in oil, not for cleaning hardened brushes. Don't be sentimental or pennywise/pound foolish--throw it away.
To help keep brushes clean

Rinse the brush in the appropriate reducer prior to use, thinner for oil, water for latex. This also help the finish flow better.
Clean the brush every so often during use, especially with modern paints which gunk up brushes faster. In an eight hour day, I'll clean my brush 3-5 times. If your working with multiple brushes, wrap the unused brushes in plastic until needed.
Wash the brush, then wash it again. Modern paints are more difficult to completely get out of the brush. After the water runs clear, keep rinsing for another minute or so. If the brush will be used the following day, leave it soaking wet-don't spin it out-, shape it and set it flat somewhere out of the way. Spin it the next day before use. This resolves to step 1.
For oil brushes, if you use them often, rinse the bulk paint out, keep them wrapped and permanently sunk in thinner (with the linseed oil additive). If they never dry out, they'll never harden. I've never cleaned an oil brush completely in almost 25 years. There's a trick to wrapping them in newspaper, which I'll share with those interested, or just use the original wrapper.

There's no such thing as "fish oil"? I'm sure that would be a surprise to fish and the fish oil associations. As well as the paint and lubricant industries. And the margarine and pet food manufacturers. All use the particular fatty acids found in "fish oil". I believe that some adhesives use fish oil as well.
All from a simple question about cleaning a brush. HMMM!


----------

